# Elvira's Movie Macbre



## Johnny Thunder

That's right, boils and ghouls, Elvira a/k/a Cassandra Peterson is returning to haunt the scarewaves with the all new "Elvira's Movie Macbre."

From her MySpace page courtesy of STYD:

_"It's official! Elvira's Movie Macabre will be making its return to television this Fall with all NEW episodes! All dates, times, and channels are TBA later this summer. The show is syndicated (national) so times & channels will depend on your area/market. Stay glued!"_

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15580


----------



## Spooky1

Woot, I'll be glad to see Elvira on the little screen again.


----------



## Death's Door

What ever happened to the next Elvira? In reality, I couldn't see Elvira being replaced by a younger version. Elvira is Elvira - it would be hard to replace me regardless.


----------



## Otaku

Da Weiner said:


> Elvira is Elvira...


Yep, I agree. She's one of a kind. Great to hear that she's coming back to TV - I'll start looking for the shows.


----------



## morbidmike

hopefully we can see them on the net I dont have the big cable package anymore too busy with props to watch TV


----------



## kprimm

This is great news, i so love Elvira. I have bought her old movie macabre dvd's. To me Elvira is another symbol of halloween, i would so love to meet her. I would like to see her come out with another halloween music cd, i have them all and listen to them over and over every year. There will never be another Elvira, she is one of a kind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Look for The Mistress of the Dark's return on September 25th!

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/s...p/Elvira-s-Movie-Macabre-comes-back-this-fall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Update:

As we knew, the show debuts on September 25th on THIS!, as well as other local affiliates including those in LA, Chicago, Atlanta and Pittsburgh (and more to be announced). The first flick to be shown?

Romero's *Night of the Living Dead*.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16321


----------



## RoxyBlue

Elvira fans are rejoicing everywhere


----------



## austenandrews

I've always loved Elvira. She's got to be 50+ by now though, right? Is she a walking pile of plastic surgery? She's beautiful and would probably age gracefully, but the character is pretty much shackled to the vamp outfit.


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder if we'll get this. I think the (THIS network) shares a channel on our Comcast cable and it has Chiller Drive-in Theater on Saturday nights.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My impression was that her show would replace the chiller flick at 11 or 1130


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's awesome! Those were the only horror movies I was allowed to watch when I was a kid. Now I can let my kids watch them with me, if they'll only turn off the video games.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's the final city channel/time listing. Reminder, kids, this Saturday night!

Albany-Schenectady WNYA SAT 12:30 AM 
Albuquerque KWBQ/KASY SAT 12:30 AM 
Anchorage KYES SAT 10:00 PM 
Atlanta WATL SAT 12:00 AM 
Augusta WRDW/WRDW-DT2 TBA TBA 
Austin KNVA SAT 12:00 AM 
Austin KCWX.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Bakersfield KUVI SAT 12:00 AM 
Baltimore WBFF.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Baton Rouge WVLA.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Birmingham WVUA FRI 1:00 AM 
Boise KNIN/KIVI SAT 3:00 AM 
Boston WHDH FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Burlington-Plattsburgh WPTZ.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Cedar Rapids KWKB TBA TBA 
Champaign WBVI.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Charleston - Huntington WSAZ.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Charlotte WMYT SAT 12:30 AM 
Chattanooga WTVC.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Chicago WCIU SAT 3:00 AM 
Cincinnati WKRC SAT 3:00 AM 
Cleveland WUAB.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Colorado Springs KKTV/KKTV-DT2 SUN 1:00 PM 
Columbia, SC WZRB SAT 12:00 AM 
Columbus, OH WWHO FRI 3:00 AM 
Corpus Christi KTOV SAT 9:00 PM 
Dallas KDAF SAT TBA 
Dallas WFFA.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Davenport WBQD SAT 10:00 PM 
Dayton WRGT.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Des Moines KDMI.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Detroit WDIV FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Dothan WDFX SAT 2:00 AM 
El Paso KDBC.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Elmira WETM/EETM SAT 10:00 PM 
Eugene KEVU SUN 8:00 PM 
Evansville WAZE SAT 12:00 AM 
Fargo KCPM TBA TBA 
Flint WNEM-DT2 SAT 12:00 AM 
Fresno KMPH.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Ft. Myers - Naples WFTX SAT 12:30 AM 
Ft. Smith KFDF.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Green Bay WIWB SAT 3:00 AM 
Greensboro - H. Point WGHP SAT 3:00 AM 
Greenville - N. Bern WCTI.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
GSA WNEG.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Harlingen - Weslaco XHRIO/KSFE SUN 2:00 AM 
Harrisburg-Lancaster WGAL.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Hartford & New Haven WTIC.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Honolulu NHON SUN 2:00 AM 
Houston KIAH SAT 2:00 AM 
Huntsville - Decatur WTZT SAT 9:00 PM 
Idaho Falls KIDK/KXPI TBA TBA 
Indianapolis WTTV/WXIN.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Jackson, MS WRBJ SAT 10:00 PM 
Jacksonville WCWJ WED 2:00 AM SAT 2:00 AM (OPT) 
Kansas City WDAF SAT 2:00 AM 
Knoxville WVLT/WVLT-DT2 
Lansing WSYM SAT 2:00 AM 
Las Vegas KVVU SAT 2:30 AM 
Lexington WTVQ-DT2 SAT 11:00 PM 
Little Rock KARZ SAT 12:00 AM 
Los Angeles KDOC SAT 12:00 AM 
Louisville WYCS SAT 1:00 AM 
Macon WPGA SAT 5:00 PM 
Madison ETVW SUN 1:00 AM 
Memphis WMC.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Milwaukee WMLW SAT 12:00 AM 
Minneapolis KSTC.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Mobile WFNA SAT 12:00 AM 
Montgomery WCOV.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Myrtle Beach-Florence WMBF.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Nashville WTVF.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
New Orleans WUPL SAT 12:00 AM 
New York WPIX.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Norfolk - Portsmouth WSKY SUN 2:00 AM 
Omaha KXVO SAT 7:00 PM 
Orlando - Daytona WKCF/WESH SAT 12:00 AM 
Panama City WJHG TBA TBA 
Parkersburg WTAP TBA TBA 
Peoria WAOE SAT 1:00 AM 
Philadelphia WPHL.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Phoenix KAZT SAT 3:00 AM 
Pittsburgh WTAE.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Portland, OR KPTV/KPDX VARIOUS VARIOUS 
Providence WPRI/WNAC/WNAC.2 SAT OR SUN 2:00 PM 
Raleigh-Durham WRAC.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Rapid City KCPL TBA TBA 
Reno KRNV.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Richmond-Petersburg WUPV SUN 1:00 AM 
Rochester NY WHAM/EHAM SAT 10:00 PM 
Rochester- Mason-Austin KIMT-DT2 SAT 11:00 PM 
Sacramento KQCA SAT 2:00 AM 
Salt Lake City KCSG SAT 12:00 AM 
San Antonio KCWX SAT 1:00 AM 
San Diego XETV SAT 11:00 PM 
San Francisco KFTY SUN 2:00 PM 
San Francisco KOFY SAT 1:00 AM 
Savannah WGSA SAT 11:00 PM 
Seattle KVOS SAT 10:00 PM 
Shreveport KSLA.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Sioux Falls KCPO TBA TBA 
South Bend WCWW SAT 12:00 AM 
Spokane KAYU.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Springfield, MO KRBK 
St. Louis WRBU SAT 12:00 AM 
Syracuse WSYR SAT 12:00 AM 
Tampa WTTA SAT 9:00 PM 
Toledo WMNT SAT 10:00 PM SUN 12:00 AM 
Tucson KTTU SAT 12:00 AM 
Tulsa KOTV.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Twin Falls KSAW FRI 3:00 AM 
Tyler-Longview KYTX-DT2 SAT 11:00 PM 
Waco-Temple KWTX/KBTX FRI 3:00 AM 
Washington, DC WDCW.2 FRI 2:00 AM SUN 1:00 AM 
Wilmington WMYW SAT 12:00 AM

Thanks to our friends over at STYD for the 411.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16662


----------



## Spooky1

It's odd, I checked the schedule for the "This" network and even did a search for Elvira and found nothing. The DC station that's listed didn't have her show listed either. What's going on? I want my Elvira!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The channel listed is Philly's THIS station.


----------



## austenandrews

My DVR is set!


----------



## Spooky1

I searched the schedule on my cable box and Elvira isn't listed.  :cryeton: Damn you Comcast Cable! :finger:


----------



## austenandrews

It's just listed as a TBD movie on my cable guide. I'm assuming it's Elvira, as it matches the date, time & channel on the list.


----------



## Fetch

For those having trouble locating her show in the listings, look for "Night of the Living Dead". That's how it's listed on WMYT Charlotte. There's no mention of Elvira or Movie Macabre, but I'm 99% sure that's it.

-Fetch-


----------



## austenandrews

Pretty much as goofy as I remember it. She still looks good.


----------



## Jaybo

Almost missed this while working late in the garage. Came in and saw the last 30 minutes. She still looks good! Ok, when's the next one?


----------



## austenandrews

My local channel has it listed as Elvira's Movie Macabre now.

I was amused by her comments on the 25-year-old photo of herself.


----------



## Spooky1

Finally found Elvira on my cable schedule, 5am Sunday morning and 1:30am Monday morning. Is anyone but Goblin up at these times? Thank goodness I have a DVR.


----------



## Jaybo

Spooky1 said:


> Finally found Elvira on my cable schedule, 5am Sunday morning and 1:30am Monday morning. Is anyone but Goblin up at these times? Thank goodness I have a DVR.


Yep, I'm up. That's only because I'm still building things for the haunt. I'll collapse in November, and then miss the show. I really gotta get a DVR.


----------



## Goblin

I'll be sure to tell ya'll what ya'll missed!


----------



## austenandrews

I've been recording them on the DVR. Like Jaybo, I'm so busy building stuff that I haven't got much chance to enjoy them. Mostly I can snatch a break late at night before bed. But with all this work I'm pretty beat by that time, and it's pretty hard to keep your eyes open for the celluloid stinkers she runs!


----------



## austenandrews

My local station started running Elvira again. _Now_ it's starting to feel like Halloween.


----------

